# Landing a jump



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

Yesterday I tried a rail and chickened out at the last moment so I tried to jump off the side of the bump that leads up the rail. Let's just say that the landing was a complete disaster. I sat there for 10 minutes in pain and it hurts to sit down lmao

For next time, I want to be confident about landing and actually KNOW what I'm doing. So I know to land I need to be perpendicular to where I'm landing. But my problem starts with edges. Do I land on an edge, or do I land flat? And if I land flat how can I prevent catching an edge right after landing?


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have a ton of experience, but what i do is go off the jump as flat as you can get, but i always end up on a slight edge, just try your best. If it's your first time, don't pop really hard, but get a feel for jumping off a ramp. You don't wan't to ollie so much as just jump flat, off both legs. 

Now, as far as the landing, just lat as flat as you can, with the tail landing at about the same time as the nose, maybe a split second sooner if it's a flatter landing. You want to land flat, and just carve a little bit once you land in case you're afraid of catching an edge. Personally, i carve toe edge but that's just my preference. Basically, you just wnat to land flat and then get on a slight edge to avoid skidding out.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

theusername said:


> Yesterday I tried a rail and chickened out at the last moment so I tried to jump off the side of the bump that leads up the rail. Let's just say that the landing was a complete disaster. I sat there for 10 minutes in pain and it hurts to sit down lmao


Yeah, that's just what I _don't_ want to hear!  I've just done my first box last weekend, and I'm psyching myself up for a rail. I guess I tend to think too much about what can go wrong. No offense, but I hope not to have a horror story to share with you.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

if your spinning land on an edge. if your just straight airing it land flat and immediately transfer to the correct edge to make sure you don't catch one.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

How you land depends on how you take off. Ideally you would land flat then pick the best edge. Next to a rail won't really be flat so you will probably be landing on an edge then. If that type of thing is giving you trouble get your ass out of the park and go practic ollies and popping off bumps on a green run. You need to be stable doing that stuff before you put hard objects into the mix.


----------



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, that's just what I _don't_ want to hear!  I've just done my first box last weekend, and I'm psyching myself up for a rail. I guess I tend to think too much about what can go wrong. No offense, but I hope not to have a horror story to share with you.


I just did my first box like a week ago too  if you feel good with doing a rail just go for it and don't try to stop last second. you'll just end up like me lmao
I already did the rail once and only really did half of it, so I was hoping to do better this time.



john doe said:


> How you land depends on how you take off. Ideally you would land flat then pick the best edge. Next to a rail won't really be flat so you will probably be landing on an edge then. If that type of thing is giving you trouble get your ass out of the park and go practic ollies and popping off bumps on a green run. You need to be stable doing that stuff before you put hard objects into the mix.


It's not really a park, the park was at a whole other peak. There's a single trail in the peak I was at that has three features on it (a short box right on the ground, a rainbow box, and a rail shaped like this /¯¯ if that makes sense). So I was trying them out and decided I still wasn't ready for that rail. but yeah next time I'll be ollying and popping off bumps on greens to practice.


----------

